# Any fresh fish in the rifle



## Brad branda (May 15, 2019)

Looking to hit the rifle in the morning and hopefully next weekend does anyone know if there are any fresh fish in there still


----------



## rad22 (Mar 26, 2018)

What do you mean by fresh fish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luthergoomer (Jul 5, 2008)

Brad branda said:


> Looking to hit the rifle in the morning and hopefully next weekend does anyone know if there are any fresh fish in there still


Nope, only stale ones.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

yep, better luck next year, you missed it in the high water


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

I was up there in the winter and all they had was frozen fish


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Lots of fresh suckers.


----------



## Gabe T (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## FISH_4_TROUT (Aug 18, 2010)

I caught 2 in creeks today while trying to catch trout. Both were beyond their prime and just looking to eat.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

The op asked if there were fresh fish in the rifle and the last time I checked suckers are fish.


----------



## Brad branda (May 15, 2019)

Suckers a raccoon bait for this fall


----------



## Brad branda (May 15, 2019)

Martin Looker said:


> The op asked if there were fresh fish in the rifle and the last time I checked suckers are fish.


I will be using all sucker I catch for the fall raccoon season


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm going to catch some tomorrow. I need some smoked fish.


----------



## Brad branda (May 15, 2019)

I'm hoping to pick up a few last minute steelhead


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Brad branda said:


> I'm hoping to pick up a few last minute steelhead


You will. My daughter sent me some pics yesterday.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Was up there yesterday. Lots of people not many fish. There's ash trees everywhere in the river.


----------



## Mbennie (Jun 24, 2005)

Very few, was there this past Thursday. I’m sure it was loaded in early April with the high water. Lots of polished beds with no fish.


----------

